# Premature Delivery



## Hannah Moir (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi there, i am now 33+5 days pregnant and have been admitted to hospital with issues due to my blood pressure etc, it has been stabilised with medication but they have me in recieving steroid injections as it is very likely i will have to be delivered in the next week or two, has anyone on here got experience of being delivered so early? i am absolutely terrified now and was just looking for some advice really.

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Hannah, I'm sorry I can't help, but just wanted to wish you well, you are in good hands {{{HUGS}}} Hopefully, someone will be along who can help soon.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, good luck!


----------



## KateR (Sep 21, 2016)

Good luck. Sending (((hugs))).


----------

